# Nature vs nurture



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

After seeing the differences between people in different sports raise their puppies i wonder how much of adult behavior is genetics and how much is influenced by training/raising methods.
Most breeders/trainers try and do confidence building and drive stimulation with little stress, others stress a bit much more to test the 'raw' genetics. How do you draw the balance between testing the puppies' stress tolerance and maintaining its confidence level.
I saw this vid of a litter from AYKMAR, although the puppies' performance is impressive to me, i wonder how many puppies will handle such stress the same way

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omJq3bm6_V8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvQdWV3EtQY&feature=related


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

OO said


> i wonder how many puppies will handle such stress the same way


The pups are not stressed. They have been conditioned to this from the looks of it. It is the same as handling pups continually from day one, they are used to it so don't run from people. It is conditioning. Do something they are not familiar with and then you can see stress IMO.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like training to me. We don't tie out our pups to work them, but maybe he doesn't have anyone to help him. Good way to prepare them for a tie test that some agencies use. I wouldn't want all the pulling back personally, but that's what you'll get when you tie them and work them.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

OO said,


> I saw this vid of a litter from AYKMAR, although the puppies' performance is impressive to me, i wonder how many puppies will handle such stress the same way


I am curious as to where you saw stress in these pups?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a couple of pups having fun with the game they learned.
On the other side of the coin it would be harder to teach this "game" to shitter pups.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been reading this forum abit lately. I get the picture of gentics are the be all and end all. I agree pups from lines that do the work you want make your life easy. Some dogs make you look like a champ and some make you look stupid. I think that the working dog group have enough good dogs to choose from now it is time to see your training. I have seen a few dogs that have came from the same litter. I dont think the dogs 1 year later are equal. Due to training.
Genetics is only the recipe. Bang the stove door and your cake will fall. It is a very thin line that we walk with our crazy dogs!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Don Turnipseed said:


> OO said,
> 
> 
> I am curious as to where you saw stress in these pups?


I was referring to the stick hits and the decoy shouting at them. I decoyed someone's 8 year old plus dog and he was telling me not to give too many hits(probably so the dog would not out the sleeve), so i was impressed to see these pups doing so well on the bite with the way the decoy was acting.
I did similar things with my GSD and she lost a lot of drive.
Anyway if this truly is more of training than genetics it makes me wonder how many of these 'made' dog go on to become stud dogs and even 'yardsticks' of working ability.:?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like a couple of pups having fun with the game they learned.
> On the other side of the coin it would be harder to teach this "game" to shitter pups.


True talk!


----------

